# Inhibidor portatil de señales para telefonos moviles



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 18, 2008)

bue, cai en la cuenta que en los post referidos a este tema no hay soluciones. yo lo que quiero es algo asi

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200231232085&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010

alguna idea?


----------



## danko_tdq (Jun 18, 2008)

Me comentaron sobre ese tipo de aparatos.. la idea es saturar las bandas donde trabajan ese tipo de dispositivos... alrededor de los 2.4Ghz.. porque tambien bloquean wifi... 

creo que lo que habría que armar es un emisor en las frecuencias que trabajan esos dispositivos  y enviar ruido o señales con las mismas portadoras.. algo asi.. no?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 19, 2008)

supongo que debe de ser asi como decis, siempre que se mantenga el tamaño "portatil" del aparato. creo que si tiene que ser para bloquear wifi se complica un poco mas por la frecuencia alta que manejan los dispositivos wifi


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 19, 2008)

Hola, técnicamente lo que se emplea es un generador de "ruido rosa" en la frecuencia de 800Mhz 1200 Mhz 2200 Mhz, esto hace inaudible en la proximidad cualquier receptor
La frecuencia de 2,400 Mhz  (2.4 Ghz) es empleada en "experimentación libre" con potencias no superiores a 100 mili watios. la emplean casi todos los aparatos de informática sin cables, no tiene nada que ver con la telefonía comercial.

Un saludo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 21, 2008)

o sea, abria que hacer un generador de ruido rosa en esas frecuencias


----------



## Dano (Jun 21, 2008)

Veo lejos realizar un proyecto como éste,no imposible, el uso de altas frecuencias complica todo, es muy dificil trabajar con frecuencias tan altas, además de que los componentes que necesitas conseguir deben tener mucha presición.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 21, 2008)

tonce a olvidarse, a otra cosa mariposa. graciasssss


----------



## alejandrodavid1 (Abr 12, 2013)

agradeceria por favor que si alguien tiene algún circuito del anulador de celulares me lo pueda facilitar se que hay uno con el 555 es para un proyecto de seguridad en transporte publico por lo cual necesito conseguirlo para poderlo realizar ,gracias


----------



## Basalto (Abr 12, 2013)

Las bandas de frecuencia que se suelen utilizar son de 900 MHz y 1800 MHz. En argentina la 850 Mhz, estas son frecuencias demasiado elevadas como utilizar un 555 del que se puede decir que su frecuencia maxima es de 500 Mhz.


----------

